
Cassette Tapes Find New, Unlikely Following in Southeast Asia - oinksoft
http://www.realclearlife.com/2016/11/05/cassette-tapes-find-new-unlikely-following-in-southeast-asia/
======
bemmu
The article points out how it's a cheaper alternative for bands to get their
music out, compared to... vinyl. If only there was some way to distribute
music more cheaply, maybe even without any material costs.

~~~
T-A
...without it immediately getting posted online for anyone to download, and no
money going to the artists...

~~~
philiphodgen
Indeed. But this cheaper, faster method might also lead to too many people
hearing about the band and liking the music. We wouldn't want that. We would
rather sell 100 cassettes for $2 each and have 20 true fans.

Seriously though, I would not be surprised to see MP3s from these bands as an
additional marketing tool.

The cassettes are likely to be viewed by the audience as collectibles,
creating word-of-mouth marketing. They are "social objects" to use Hugh
Macleod's insightful phrase.

My son was wearing a t-shirt made by a tiny shop in San Diego. You only own
this shirt if you know the maker. He was touring a college to see if he wanted
to apply. He was accosted by a student. "Where did you get that shirt?" They
were both friends of the maker.

This creates a sense of "I belong".

Interesting side note. This shirt -- and the tiny company -- wildly and
deliberately violates trademark law. Not to make money, but for the same
reason (I think) that musicians use samples.

